# Shotgun Sights



## arnisandyz (Feb 2, 2007)

Had a question about shotgun sights for a competition shotgun 18" 22" barrel.  Considering shooting #6 for knocking down steel plates and poppers, which do you prefer (and why):

No sights
Just a front bead
Vent rib with bead/fiber optic
Rifle sights
Ghost ring/rifle sights
Red dot scope
Traditional scope

I decided to go with a vent rib and bead. I tried the Fiber optic on the rib, and although I like it on my handgun, for some reason I don't like it on my shotgun. The vent rib makes it really easy to line the target up quickly and the bead is enough to get good shot placement on the steel. I also tried ghost rings ona  friends gun and I'm just not as fast with them. I probably could shoot pretty good with just the rib out to 20 yards with both eyes open target focus.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd be tempted to go with a red dot, but I'm not sure I'd stay with that.  Eh, I don't really like shooting shotguns anyways.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 2, 2007)

I've never tried any of the more "exotic" sighting systems on a shotgun simply because I've always been happy with the vent-rib and double-bead (one bead at the muzzle, and another about halfway down the barrel)setup.

I'd like to try ghost-ring sights one of these days but have never gotten around to getting a set.


----------



## modarnis (Feb 3, 2007)

I still like a simple bead myself.  I have tried ghost rings and red dot scopes on my turkey hunting setup before.  I still fing a good gun fit and a simple bead, both eyes open gives me the best results  on flying or stationary targets.  I am a fan of a mid rib bead, because it allows you to "confirm" proper gun mount.  .  Simple is better in my view, it allows you to put your eyes where they need to be, on the target


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 5, 2007)

I was in WalMart last night and picked up a magnetic Fiber Optic that clips onto the rib. It was cheap and easy to put on so I figured I'd give it a try. I haven't decided if I like it yet. Initial impression is that it glows so bright it takes away from traditional shotgun point shooting using the rib and target focus.  The rib seems to get lost under that intense FO and it tends to pull my attention away from the target. Right now, its not really better or worse, just different. I'm shooting at primarily stationary targets (plates and poppers) with the exception of a few flipper clays and paper targets now and then, so I don't really need alot of follow through but with the rib I tend to ride the sight picture in a sweeping motion across the targets and break the trigger as the line of sight crosses over the target (the gun may slow down but it seems to keep in motion). With the fiber optic I want to shoot it more like a conventional rifle or pistol where after breaking a shot the focus snaps to the next target and the sight picture apears and holds until the shot breaks (this is totally opposite of how my dad taught me to shoot a shotgun). But its familar to me with rifle and pistol.

Which do you think would be faster??? I need to setup a small stage and get a baseline time for each method to determine which is faster.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 5, 2007)

I'd say it would be a good idea to shoot it the same way you shot your rifles and pistols. It would be much easier to make the transition between them that way.

I'll have to check out those magnetic FO sights on mine and see how it works.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't hurt to try it. I'm still up in the air on if shooting a shotgun like a rifle is faster than the traditional target focus and rib and bead reference. Its a little different than wingshooting because the targets I shoot at aren't moving.

Heres an article I came across called the "Miss-Me Bead"

http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/shooting/shotguns/article/0,13199,453240,00.html


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 5, 2007)

Interesting article, thanks!


----------



## modarnis (Feb 5, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Can't hurt to try it. I'm still up in the air on if shooting a shotgun like a rifle is faster than the traditional target focus and rib and bead reference. Its a little different than wingshooting because the targets I shoot at aren't moving.
> 
> Heres an article I came across called the "Miss-Me Bead"
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/shooting/shotguns/article/0,13199,453240,00.html


 
Nice article.  While I agree that stattionary targets are very different than wingshooting, the mechanics of a shotgun are decidedly different than rifle or pistol.  With a shotgun, regardless of the target, consistent gun mount is critically important, otherise it is like movine the rear sight on a rifle with every shot.  Eye on target, rib/bead for proper "alignment" is tried and true and will produce consitent, reproducable results which make a difference regardless of what target you are shooting


----------

